# Help with taxes for New Zealand



## Gum (Feb 9, 2012)

All this tax business is nuts, could anyone tell me roughly what I'd take home from $47827 after tax? Could a single person survive on that wage living in Wellington alone without a house share?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Help us out here - from your flags, I take it you're a UK national living and working in New Zealand (or thinking of doing so).

Let's try and flag down someone with experience of the Kiwi tax and social insurances system to get some sort of an estimate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

